# Recipes from photos at top?



## giggler (Jan 7, 2019)

I love the photos at the top of this group..


Is there a method for me to request a recepie from Ms. Moffit for her beautifle spinach pies on today's photos?


or do I ask to the list directly?


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

giggler said:


> I love the photos at the top of this group..
> 
> 
> Is there a method for me to request a recepie from Ms. Moffit for her beautifle spinach pies on today's photos?
> ...


Thank you.   


I am on my way out. I will get back to you later with the recipe.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> I am on my way out. I will get back to you later with the recipe.


Here's the link to the posted recipe (if you scroll down to post #14 I have pictures of the folding technique) >>> *Ms. Mofet's Spinach Pies*


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2019)

giggler said:


> I love the photos at the top of this group..
> 
> 
> Is there a method for me to request a recepie from Ms. Moffit for her beautifle spinach pies on today's photos?
> ...



If you see a photo you like, ask the member this way, by creating a thread. That way, everyone gets to see the recipe if they want.


----------

